# Buying from America



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How can we afford 138 American F-35 planes costing £129 million each.?
Our new £3 billion aircraft carries will need £9 billion in planes and spares.

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...alth-jet-fighter-uk-faces-billions-extra-cost
Time to scrap the navy imho.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't spend enough on defence IMHO, but I think it could be spent more wisely, the attitude seems to be bigger = better and it doesn't work like that.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

i agree kev

but it seems those who are involved like spending public money

and obviously having the perks that go with spending it

barry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

But Ray we're in the process of making Britain great again, no matter what it costs.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Terry and the public purse is bottomless unless we need 'services'.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's OK because Donald won't sell us anything when we leave the EU!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Yes Terry and the public purse is bottomless unless we need 'services'.
> 
> Ray.


Ah yes but you've forgotten about the Magic Money tree that the DUP collected the first fruit from. >

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if they use Paypal


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The DUP? I doubt it, cash in brown envelopes seems more likely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think we ought to stay friends with the yanks though eh?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think we ought to stay friends with the yanks though eh?


Judging by the BAE Systems decals on the barrel it could be shared technology!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bump to see if it updates for Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ta Kev, can see Graham's and yours now. Very odd.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Forums appear to work in spite of themselves, my Owners account seems to do funny thing now and then, not getting notification emails because the setting had changed is the latest one, but I had no need to change it and it was on my user and admin accounts, no one elses, and I don't think I've lost the plot that badly, yet


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Forums appear to work in spite of themselves, my Owners account seems to do funny thing now and then, not getting notification emails because the setting had changed is the latest one, but I had no need to change it and it was on my user and admin accounts, no one elses, *and I don't think I've lost the plot that badly, yet*


Review that thought perhaps ?:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I lost the plot years ago, keep finding bits of it and nailing them back on.


----------

